# FX6300 cooler



## craigo (May 6, 2013)

I just recieved a shiny new fx6300 to upgrade my amd machine (from an athlonII x3 cpu)
The included cooler is terrible. So much for bang for buck, The cooler that ships with this cpu is of poor quality, i do not expect it to perform well enough and is also noisy. I have the worst case of buyers remorse right now.. how can AMD package such a poor solution with an FX cpu i thought FX was the flagship product. the inclusion of such poor cooling destroys the better value arguement for this chip as now i have to put up with a noisy woeful cooling solution until i spend money on something aftermarket which puts this total spend well into intel money territory.
Screw you Sanders...last AMD box ever..


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2013)

Did you get the all aluminum cooler or the one with the heatpipe? AMD really hasn't changed the type of cooler they've sent with their processors since s754 came out.

Same with Intel, they're coolers are just round instead of rectangular. There should be no reason for buyers remorse.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 6, 2013)

look at Cooler Master or Scythe, Noctua, Swiftech, Thermal Take, xigmatek.


Intels coolers arent any better, for you to bash AMD based upon that is very stupid.



craigo said:


> I just recieved a shiny new fx6300 to upgrade my amd machine (from an athlonII x3 cpu)
> The included cooler is terrible. So much for bang for buck, The cooler that ships with this cpu is of poor quality, i do not expect it to perform well enough and is also noisy. I have the worst case of buyers remorse right now.. how can AMD package such a poor solution with an FX cpu i thought FX was the flagship product. the inclusion of such poor cooling destroys the better value arguement for this chip as now i have to put up with a noisy woeful cooling solution until i spend money on something aftermarket which puts this total spend well into intel money territory.
> Screw you Sanders...last AMD box ever..


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 6, 2013)

Cooler Master Hyper 212 ($30)or Xigmatek Gaia ($20) are both cheap and more cooling then you need...


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2013)

I'm just not sure if he's asking for advice on a different cooler or not? Those two coolers are thee way to go for their price/performance though.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 6, 2013)

I'm not sure either....but I can say that the cooler that came with my I5-3570 was a joke as well...It wasn't even good enough for the 3570 under full load.


----------



## Zubasa (May 6, 2013)

craigo said:


> I just recieved a shiny new fx6300 to upgrade my amd machine (from an athlonII x3 cpu)
> The included cooler is terrible. So much for bang for buck, The cooler that ships with this cpu is of poor quality, i do not expect it to perform well enough and is also noisy. I have the worst case of buyers remorse right now.. how can AMD package such a poor solution with an FX cpu i thought FX was the flagship product. the inclusion of such poor cooling destroys the better value arguement for this chip as now i have to put up with a noisy woeful cooling solution until i spend money on something aftermarket which puts this total spend well into intel money territory.
> Screw you Sanders...last AMD box ever..


You do know that a one point in time the "Flagship" chips comes with no cooler at all? 
Because they don't expect people to use them.

On top of that pretty much all stock coolers from CPUs are crap.
By the way the stock coolers are 4-pin PWM fans meaning you can have fan speed control form just about any motherboard.


----------



## OneMoar (May 6, 2013)

so wait buying a hyper 212 or a hyper 412 puts it into Intel money territory ? 
not sure if lolmad
or 
talking out his ass
a 6 core i7 starts at 300 USA pretty sure that the hyper 212 can be had for like ~15 usd


----------



## craigo (May 6, 2013)

AMD have inluded much better coolers since socket 754 era gear.
The cooler packaged with my FX chip is similar to what is included with current sempron cpu`s.
I was expecting glorious heatpipes, but alas this is not the case.
my options at the moment are:

1. Ghetto mount a scythe ninja which i have no mounting hardware for to a brand new system.

2. Ghetto mount a zalman cnps9500 which i have only 1366 mounting hardware for to a brand new system.

3. Hope that a kindly TPU`er who is using supirior intel parts in thier system can spare the AMD mounts from the Ninja or Zalman coolers they are using and hook me up....


----------



## okidna (May 6, 2013)

erocker said:


> Did you get the all aluminum cooler or the one with the heatpipe? AMD really hasn't changed the type of cooler they've sent with their processors since s754 came out.
> 
> Same with Intel, they're coolers are just round instead of rectangular. There should be no reason for buyers remorse.



I bet he got the standard alumunium cooler.

AFAIK, all AMD processors with 100W TDP or under 100W are shipped with alumunium cooler. 
Over 100W then you'll get the one with the heatpipes.


----------



## OneMoar (May 6, 2013)

craigo said:


> AMD have inluded much better coolers since socket 754 era gear.
> The cooler packaged with my FX chip is similar to what is included with current sempron cpu`s.
> I was expecting glorious heatpipes, but alas this is not the case.
> my options at the moment are:
> ...



both coolers are shit either way but if you wanna getto mount the ninja thats easy enough todo the "amd" mount for that cooler is just a set of screws that go right into the back plate no grommets or washers just bolts though grab some long machine screws that will thread into the stock backplate 
*Optional add some washers,nuts and rubber grommets between bothsides of the PCB I did that on mine because I don't like the way it mounts 
optionally you can use a ziptie to help support it as its a top heavy SOB


----------



## Nordic (May 6, 2013)

My old athlon 2300+ stock cooler had no heatpipes and is slighly bigger than my stock intel coolers. Neither do a good job. I have a $5 zalman just better than stock cooler than is soo much quieter but is basically the same design as stock.


----------



## Lazermonkey (May 6, 2013)

Heres the cooler that came with my FX 4130







Heres the cooler that came with my FX 6300 which replaced the 4130






I purchased the CM Hyper 212 for $20 putting my FX 6300 at $140 total cost.

The stock coolers suck and are LOUD lol

Funny how the cooler for the 4130 had the heat pipes and the 6300 was the tiny one haha


----------



## craigo (May 6, 2013)

yeah the first pic is what i had in mind when i ordered the parts
the second pic is kinda what i got but i didnt get a red fan with a cool hologram only a black pwm with no sticker...its loud at any speed


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 6, 2013)

Honestly, the Intel stock coolers aren't that terrible. They have a larger, quieter fan and Ivy Bridge CPUs don't dissipate as much heat under full load or consume nearly as much energy as their predecessors (although they are hindered by the TIM and smaller die size which people seem to misunderstand as the CPU releasing more heat, and then they are like omg Ivy Bridge sux). I overclocked my second i7-3770K to 4.3GHz/1.18v on the stock cooler for 2 months under 100% load, and the MOSFET heatsinks on my ASRock Z77 Pro4-M were hotter than the stock cooler. I've run a Hyper TX3 ever since and the CPU still runs around the same temperature as my other 3770K under a TT Water 2.0 Performer.

AMD coolers, even back in the 939 days, have always annoyed the f**k out of me. Typical fan speed when doing anything are like 4000-6000 RPM on the dinky little 70mm fan, and the annoyingness can vary with the board as well. I don't know why they still believe that a 70mm fan works well with a 125w TDP chip, but whatever. The Sempron cooler seems to be one of the quieter ones for me, though.


----------



## craigo (May 6, 2013)

i just took some pics but i cannot upload them from my andriod phone with the app or if i go to the site with chrome... first the cooler, now this. first world problems.


----------



## Melvis (May 6, 2013)

I am surprised that they ship without the heatpipe cooler as the heatpipe cooler is very good and keeps even this 8350 at 60c or below. Id expect it with any of the higher end models.

I hear your pain I ordered the A10-5800k APU and was expecting the heatpipe cooler for it to but nope came with the crappy little thing that was indeed load and couldn't keep the CPU under 60c, it would peak up at closer to 80c, was insane.  

Maybe email AMD? and have a word with them? they might send you a heatpipe cooler maybe? just a thought.


----------



## McSteel (May 6, 2013)

One thing I've learned over the years is that the heatpipe box cooler is extremely sensitive and prone to dust buildup. And really, the AVC 2BB fans AMD keeps using have the most annoying noise profile ever. Not that the old Deltas were any better... How about going with Nidec or NMB-MAT, AMD?


----------



## JC316 (May 6, 2013)

I use the Hyper 212 from coolermaster and it's plenty strong. My FX6300 doesn't go over 40*C, even clocked at 4ghz.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 7, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> so wait buying a hyper 212 or a hyper 412 puts it into Intel money territory ?
> not sure if lolmad
> or
> talking out his ass
> a 6 core i7 starts at 300 USA pretty sure that the hyper 212 can be had for like ~15 usd



High Five. Stock is Stock is Stock- Meant to get the machine running, not Overclocking


----------



## Lazermonkey (May 7, 2013)

JC316 said:


> I use the Hyper 212 from coolermaster and it's plenty strong. My FX6300 doesn't go over 40*C, even clocked at 4ghz.



How on earth do you keep your temps so low under a load?

Mine will go up to 50-52C running OCCT or Prime95

Gaming it will run around 45-50 depending on ambient temp and the game being played.

It idles from 29-37 depending on the indoor ambient air temp.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 7, 2013)

Lazermonkey said:


> How on earth do you keep your temps so low under a load?
> 
> Mine will go up to 50-52C running OCCT or Prime95
> 
> ...




build quality of chip, Volt Regulation levels, cooling, thermal compound and ambient room temperature are all key. The cooler the room the better


----------



## TRWOV (May 7, 2013)

Intel stock coolers are pretty quiet, on the other hand AMD fans have a very high pitch (like a hairdryer) and sound annoying. I have an Athlon II X4 620 with the heat-pipe cooler (from my 965BE) and it's loud even at 50%.


----------



## Lazermonkey (May 7, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> build quality of chip, Volt Regulation levels, cooling, thermal compound and ambient room temperature are all key. The cooler the room the better



Yeah.

Arctic Silver 5 and it's OC'd at 4.2 at 1.3V max. 

I guess I shouldn't worry as my temps are well below the danger zone.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 7, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Intel stock coolers are pretty quiet, on the other hand AMD fans have a very high pitch (like a hairdryer) and sound annoying. I have an Athlon II X4 620 with the heat-pipe cooler (from my 965BE) and it's loud even at 50%.



It is because AMD's fans on their coolers are smaller than Intel's.  Intels fans are ~100mm, AMD's are ~60mm.  But even Intel's coolers are still pretty cheesy compared to what they used to be, and they do get loud if you put the chip under load for a while.

I wish AMD and Intel would go back to selling chips without the stock heatsink for $5-10 cheaper, because both stock solution sucks, so I'm always buying an aftermarket cooler.


----------



## OneMoar (May 7, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> It is because AMD's fans on their coolers are smaller than Intel's.  Intels fans are ~100mm, AMD's are ~60mm.  But even Intel's coolers are still pretty cheesy compared to what they used to be, and they do get loud if you put the chip under load for a while.
> 
> I wish AMD and Intel would go back to selling chips without the stock heatsink for $5-10 cheaper, because both stock solution sucks, so I'm always buying an aftermarket cooler.



they can't really do that as the OEM's need a solution 
or would you rather go back to the days when every Off the shelf Walmart machine had some barely adequate pos


----------



## newtekie1 (May 7, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> they can't really do that as the OEM's need a solution
> or would you rather go back to the days when every Off the shelf Walmart machine had some barely adequate pos



OEMs don't get coolers from AMD or Intel.  They by tray processors and supply their own coolers.


----------



## JC316 (May 7, 2013)

Lazermonkey said:


> How on earth do you keep your temps so low under a load?
> 
> Mine will go up to 50-52C running OCCT or Prime95
> 
> ...



No idea. I have the hyper 212 with Tuniq TX2 thermal paste. Just observed 41*C while playing starcraft. Running 1.3v and 4ghz.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 7, 2013)

JC316 said:


> No idea. I have the hyper 212 with Tuniq TX2 thermal paste. Just observed 41*C while playing starcraft. Running 1.3v and 4ghz.



That isn't what we mean when we say load.  Load is 100% load for an extended period of time, generally using something like Prime95 or OCCT.


----------



## OneMoar (May 7, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> OEMs don't get coolers from AMD or Intel.  They by tray processors and supply their own coolers.



pretty sure the "stock cooler in the box" is the one thats on 90% of all dells and Hp's I have seen they may not get the coolers directly from amd or intel but there they same model


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 7, 2013)

http://microcenter.com/product/332208/LGA_1155-1156_CPU_Cooler
This is what you see on prebuilt machines or something similar...


----------



## OneMoar (May 7, 2013)

jmcslob said:


> http://microcenter.com/product/332208/LGA_1155-1156_CPU_Cooler
> This is what you see on prebuilt machines or something similar...



thats the intel cooler without the intel sticker on it 


edit more accurately thats the intel box cooler for there <65 Watt cpus


----------



## Hood (May 7, 2013)

Intel i5-2500K & 3570K coolers have a heavy disk of copper over the heat spreader that looks & feels substantial, but the fan is a joke.  It rarely gets noisy because of it's low RPM, and CFM feels like about 20 at top speed. I was going to use the fan for something else until I saw how useless it was - now I have a matching pair of paperweights...


----------



## JC316 (May 7, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> That isn't what we mean when we say load.  Load is 100% load for an extended period of time, generally using something like Prime95 or OCCT.



I am fully aware that full load is Prime 95, I have kinda been around for a while, not exactly a noob.

Fact remains that I never said "Under Load" because I don't use Prime 95 when I am using the turbo clocks of the chip. Now if I were pushing over 4.5ghz, yeah, I might be using it and your argument would be valid. In my use, which is web browsing and gaming, I hover right around 40*C.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 7, 2013)

i just ordered the Hyper 212 EVO. it should be good


----------



## RCoon (May 7, 2013)

My server is on a Hyper 212 Evo with 1 fan idling at 31 degrees. Second fan should be arriving soon.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 7, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> pretty sure the "stock cooler in the box" is the one thats on 90% of all dells and Hp's I have seen they may not get the coolers directly from amd or intel but there they same model



Nope, in fact the ones Dell uses are a little better than the Intel model.  Dell's uses bolt thru mounting instead of the push pins.  They usually look very similar but they don't get them from Intel or AMD, and even if they did the coolers would be bought separate from the processors, because OEMs don't buy boxed processors.  So there's no issue with selling just the processor at a lower rate.



JC316 said:


> I am fully aware that full load is Prime 95, I have kinda been around for a while, not exactly a noob.
> 
> Fact remains that I never said "Under Load" because I don't use Prime 95 when I am using the turbo clocks of the chip. Now if I were pushing over 4.5ghz, yeah, I might be using it and your argument would be valid. In my use, which is web browsing and gaming, I hover right around 40*C.



You never said under load, but you implied it.  When you say your processor never goes over 40°C, it implies under load, otherwise that is a completely pointless statement.  Anyone that has "been around for a while" would know that.  Which is exactly why the follow up question of how my manage to keep your processor that cool under load with Prime95/OCCT was asked, because when someone makes a statement like you did it is assumed to be under load.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 7, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i just ordered the Hyper 212 EVO. it should be good



Beware that your fan's sleeve bearing will probably start wobbling within a year. I own a couple Hyper 212 EVOs and they all have replacement fans now. :shadedshu


----------



## OneMoar (May 7, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Beware that your fan's sleeve bearing will probably start wobbling within a year. I own a couple Hyper 212 EVOs and they all have replacement fans now. :shadedshu



this is why my all the fans in my case get oil every 3 months


----------



## newtekie1 (May 7, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> this is why my all the fans in my case get oil every 3 months



Yep, I do the same. I oil all my fans every time I dust out the computer.  Though sometimes I stretch it out to 6-months.

And the first time I oil the fan I pop that little retainer off so that the blades pull of easily from the front of the fan so I don't have to keep pulling the back sticker off.


----------



## JC316 (May 7, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> You never said under load, but you implied it.  When you say your processor never goes over 40°C, it implies under load, otherwise that is a completely pointless statement.  Anyone that has "been around for a while" would know that.  Which is exactly why the follow up question of how my manage to keep your processor that cool under load with Prime95/OCCT was asked, because when someone makes a statement like you did it is assumed to be under load.



I don't know what your problem is, but I am trying to be civil since this is TPU and not GN. You are acting like the ideas in your head are absolute truth and anyone else is just wrong. Basically, you're acting like an arrogant dick. I don't imply anything, if it wasn't clear, don't assume anything, just ask me if it was under a 100% load.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 7, 2013)

JC316 said:


> I don't know what your problem is, but I am trying to be civil since this is TPU and not GN. You are acting like the ideas in your head are absolute truth and anyone else is just wrong. Basically, you're acting like an arrogant dick. I don't imply anything, if it wasn't clear, don't assume anything, just ask me if it was under a 100% load.



Some one did ask you, they specifically said how do you do it under load, and your response was you have no idea and then went on to say the temps you reported were in a game.

That is specifically why I said what is expected when people say "load".

You responded to a question about load temps with temps that aren't load temps, that is why I corrected you, get over it.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 7, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Beware that your fan's sleeve bearing will probably start wobbling within a year. I own a couple Hyper 212 EVOs and they all have replacement fans now. :shadedshu



yes, i did hear that problem. but it performs great, and i can allways get some deepcool iceblades to replace


----------



## de.das.dude (May 7, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Yep, I do the same. I oil all my fans every time I dust out the computer.  Though sometimes I stretch it out to 6-months.
> 
> And the first time I oil the fan I pop that little retainer off so that the blades pull of easily from the front of the fan so I don't have to keep pulling the back sticker off.




be careful when using the fan as an intake. that keeps the blades at the same level with the frame. pop it out and the blades will scrap with the chassis once you mount the fan.


----------



## JC316 (May 7, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Some one did ask you, they specifically said how do you do it under load, and your response was you have no idea and then went on to say the temps you reported were in a game.
> 
> That is specifically why I said what is expected when people say "load".
> 
> You responded to a question about load temps with temps that aren't load temps, that is why I corrected you, get over it.



Again, an assumption, he stated that he hits 50*C while gaming and I noted that I hit 41*C in Starcraft.


----------



## Lazermonkey (May 7, 2013)

Come on guys.. no need to drop the F-bomb over a simple discussion like this.

JC316, I was under the impression "under load" meant stressing the CPU 100% 

Either way, those are good temps.

Can we all get along now?


----------



## cdawall (May 8, 2013)

craigo said:


> AMD have inluded much better coolers since socket 754 era gear.
> The cooler packaged with my FX chip is similar to what is included with current sempron cpu`s.
> I was expecting glorious heatpipes, but alas this is not the case.
> my options at the moment are:
> ...



This is some kind of stupid joke correct? AMD and Intel sell CPU's with a basic cooling system in the box. Something designed to handle the OEM TDP of the CPU. It does that and it does that just fine. You also did not purchase a flagship CPU you purchased a midrange unit thats why there is an entire series above the one you have. Just because it says FX on it doesn't make it the best AMD sells that name replaced Phenom. Do some research before complaining about something that was well known.


----------



## craigo (May 8, 2013)

cdawall said:


> This is some kind of stupid joke correct? AMD and Intel sell CPU's with a basic cooling system in the box. Something designed to handle the OEM TDP of the CPU. It does that and it does that just fine. You also did not purchase a flagship CPU you purchased a midrange unit thats why there is an entire series above the one you have. Just because it says FX on it doesn't make it the best AMD sells that name replaced Phenom. Do some research before complaining about something that was well known.



No, I Purchased a flagship unlocked multi Zambezi cpu with FX branding
after much research, what i expected was the sweet spot for performance and overclocking headroom. the cpu delivers.
Unfortunatley, in error i also came to expect a capable well crafted heatpipe cooler.
It was the emission of the quality cooler in favour of a poorly executed aluminium unit that was packaged with my new CPU resulted in my disappointment.


----------



## cdawall (May 8, 2013)

craigo said:


> No, I Purchased a flagship unlocked multi Zambezi cpu with FX branding
> after much research, what i expected was the sweet spot for performance and overclocking headroom. the cpu delivers.
> Unfortunatley, in error i also came to expect a capable well crafted heatpipe cooler.
> It was the emission of the quality cooler in favour of a poorly executed aluminium unit that was packaged with my new CPU resulted in my disappointment.



No you purchased a midrange FX chip. Notice how you lack two whole cores? Notice how its only a 95w CPU? Notice how it ships with a terrible little aluminum sink that came with the tri core Rana based chips? Notice how it comes in a plain jane white box instead of the aluminum tin the high end ones come in?

Buy a high end 125w chip get a high end heatpipe cooler. Same recipe AMD has had since phenom's came out.


----------



## craigo (May 8, 2013)

The FX6300 came with the same heatsink suplied with sempron 140 cpu`s

AM3 FX > AthlonII  > Sempron

The flagship Architecture cpu that ships with the same cooler as the base model, I feel is reason enough to be dis-satisfied.

This is my OPINION and personal perception of value. your milage may vary


----------



## newtekie1 (May 8, 2013)

Actually the heatsink supplied with the Semprons is different from one you got.  Similar design, but about half the size.


----------



## craigo (May 8, 2013)

the aluminium section of the sempron 140 heatsink  i have is 2mm hieght difference to the one that came with my FX6300 and is of the same design..
I no longer have the stock fan from the sempron cooler.
From memory the sempron cooler fan was different and around half the hieght of the FX fan

hang on...the fx has more fins.


----------



## cdawall (May 8, 2013)

craigo said:


> The FX6300 came with the same heatsink suplied with sempron 140 cpu`s
> 
> AM3 FX > AthlonII  > Sempron
> 
> ...



Athlon II and Sempron no longer exist they are selling them EOL. This is fact welcome to the new AMD lineup. FX 8XX0>FX 6XX0>FX 4XX0 for the AM3+ series FM2 is obviously different.


----------



## n0tiert (May 8, 2013)

FX 8150 vs. Sempron 145 Stock cooler


----------



## cdawall (May 8, 2013)

^yup same basic cooler that has come with every single midrange sub 125W CPU AMD has sold since the new batch of coolers came out.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 8, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> thats the intel cooler without the intel sticker on it
> 
> 
> edit more accurately thats the intel box cooler for there <65 Watt cpus



No its a solid aluminum heatsink....The heatsink that comes with an Intel CPU has a copper slug that doesn't cover the entire CPU and the fins go out in a circle and split on the ends...That CM fan has a square center that covers the entire CPU and its fins aren't in a circular fashion...That CM heatsink is actually rated for a higher TDP then the stock Intel heatsinks...

Its cheaper to make and only comes with a 3 pin fan just like the ones you get in prebuilt machines

From the specs 


> Compatible with 82W LGA 1155/1156 Sockets; RoHS and UL Certified; Cooler Master is an Intel qualified thermal solution manufacturer;




Anyways that is only a 95 watt cpu and any heatsink fan rated for a cpu with a TDP of 125w is more then enough


EDIT: and the AMD heatsinks have a different size square in the center for different cpu's....I noticed this with the heatsinks that came with my old AII 635 and the one that came with my Ph II x2 555 they are different heights and have different sized centers


----------



## de.das.dude (May 8, 2013)

i have a prototype AMD cooler sent by them. its made by foxconn and not AVC.













mines a bit bigger than the fx ones that you get with the CPUs. [plus mine has a different fan which seems to be quieter than the fx one.


----------



## RCoon (May 8, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i have a prototype AMD cooler sent by them. its made by foxconn and not AVC.
> http://www.erodov.com/forums/attachments/03052013428.jpg-48304d1367581898
> http://www.erodov.com/forums/attachments/03052013429.jpg-48305d1367581913
> http://www.erodov.com/forums/attachments/03052013427.jpg-48303d1367581886
> ...



I also have one of these, sent with a processor i RMA'd and got that along with the new processor for my troubles. Actually pretty decent. Though it was difficult to remove from the board once on. The clips didnt seem to line up right.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 8, 2013)

RCoon said:


> remove from the board once on.



i have that problem too, they seem to stick to the CPU. you need to twist them.

the clips do line up, but they are a bit hard to get it in. However if you remove the fan mounting along with the fan, it becomes a breeze to mount it in place.


----------



## RCoon (May 8, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i have that problem too, they seem to stick to the CPU. you need to twist them.
> 
> the clips do line up, but they are a bit hard to get it in. However if you remove the fan mounting along with the fan, it becomes a breeze to mount it in place.



Did eventually sort it, replaced with a 212, and twisting did the job.


----------



## cdawall (May 8, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i have a prototype AMD cooler sent by them. its made by foxconn and not AVC.
> http://www.erodov.com/forums/attachments/03052013428.jpg-48304d1367581898
> http://www.erodov.com/forums/attachments/03052013429.jpg-48305d1367581913
> http://www.erodov.com/forums/attachments/03052013427.jpg-48303d1367581886
> ...



I have three or four of those sitting in the closet you can get them off of ebay from higher end opterons.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 9, 2013)

jmcslob said:


> The heatsink that comes with an Intel CPU has a copper slug that doesn't cover the entire CPU and the fins go out in a circle and split on the ends...



Not all Intel coolers have the copper slug, the lower end processors come with an all aluminum heatsink.  But yeah, that cooler master fan is definitely not made by Intel.


----------



## Stefandi (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, for FX-6300 I would recommend Enermax 40-TS air cooler, it's in the same league asCM 212 EVO. Does anybody have ever seen alumunium heatpipes for CPU? I got it in my graphic card, wonder if it's better than copper heatpipes. The base is unknown..


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 25, 2014)

Are you sure that they're aluminum? I think that they are just nickel plated copper heatpipes as I haven't never seen aluminum ones.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thermaltake NiC and Scythe Ashura


----------



## Stefandi (Feb 27, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> Are you sure that they're aluminum? I think that they are just nickel plated copper heatpipes as I haven't never seen aluminum ones.



That's to be confirmed, as LeadTek Service guy said it contains pure water.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 27, 2014)

The heatpipes internally use water but if their color is chrome n not copper color they normally are nickel or zinc dipped for looks


----------



## Stefandi (Feb 27, 2014)

That would make me a fool to see zinc as aluminum. Alas, how on earth can I prove these heatpipes are copper or aluminum.. If the guy in LeadTek were true, I do hope it is Cuprum. Otherwise, water in Aluminum? No go..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Take a knife to a heatpipe


----------

